# Any one heard from Cougar?



## BangleGuy (Dec 14, 2012)

I haven't seen posts from the Big Cougar lately . Is he doing okay? I hope so...


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> I haven't seen posts from the Big Cougar lately . Is he doing okay? I hope so...



I have not!!


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 14, 2012)

I was talking to him a few days ago, sounds like he's just got a lot going on!


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 14, 2012)

He has popped into my mind several times in the last couple of weeks and I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2012)

Unless he's active on another forum I think the best way to follow his doings etc. is on FB, but like most here I don't do FB either.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 14, 2012)

On a similar note - I did hear from Super Duck - he is almost recovered from the scurge and will be back soon.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> On a similar note - I did hear from Super Duck - he is almost recovered from the scurge and will be back soon.



Thanks for the update- I was getting worried about him. Also I miss his crazy scottish humor............


----------



## scrimman (Dec 14, 2012)

Doesn't his daughter roam these forums as well?


----------

